# New Fiat Ducato Keys.



## Happyrunner (Oct 1, 2006)

Just finding our way around our new Autotrail Cheyenne 740S. During the handover we were supplied with ONE remote key and one basic key.

We had a Cobra Alarm fitted, which was connected straight into and worked by the remote key. Alarm fobs were requested, due to the fact the second key was only a basic key, but were informed this was not possible.

We are told by Fiat UK, that if we purchased the base vehicle from a registered Fiat dealer we would have been entitled to TWO remote keys and one basic key and a Code Card. They do not recognise Motorhome dealers so we will have to purchase one.

We are now faced with having to purchase a duplicate key for £67, a code card for £11, and to top it all we have to pay an extra £65 for programming the key to the vehicle - all plus V.A.T!! £160.

May be worth bearing in mind to insist on two remote keys before parting with final payment. Wish we had been aware of this!!


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

*Fiat Keys*

Hi Happyrunner! How are you?

We are the owners of a Fiat X2/50 based MH. When we exchanged, we received ONE remote key that centrally operates all three doors, ONE ordinary key that manually operates each lock separately and ONE CODE CARD! 

If my memory serves me right, the ins and outs of key supply has been mentioned on this site before. Maybe it would be worth a search?

Others have complained that code cards have been with-held. Some folk were told that the code card was for the dealer to keep! :?

Some people were given the card without any issue. 

I'd like to hear what your DEALER has to say about the apparent lack of provision. Personally, I can live with having one remote, one plain key and £160 in my pocket. Crikey, that's three weeks' holiday in France!

Incidentally, there are times when the use of the remote is inappropriate, namely, when you are locked up for the night and have a silver screen in place. Surely, you only need the habitation door to lock/unlock?

As well as the vehicle keys, we also have the two remotes for our Strikeback alarm.


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

We have one basic and one remote key and a COBRA alarm. It is possible to disarm the COBRA without the remote key but COBRA used several systems so telling you how might not help.
COBRA UK were very helpful but the fitter was rather off-hand and it took a lot of effort to get the right model to COBRA UK then all was quite easy. The fact that the instruction book was for a different model hardly helped!

I hope that this helps.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Same as Uncle Norm, same setup, same sentiments exactly.  

I think you have been poorly advised 'Runner. I don't know of anyone who received two remotes, and it's getting rarer with cars as well these days.

Fiat/Peugeot etc. certainly supply one remote and one manual, but as Norm says - no problem at all, and a positive advantage at times from the security angle.  _(You don't inadvertently go to bed with the cab doors unlocked if you always use the manual for the hab door - been there 8O   .)_

Cheers


----------



## sailor (Aug 23, 2005)

We have a new peugeot which, I would think, is the same as the fiat.

This came with one remote and one fixed key.

However the Cobra alarm came with 2 remotes, so we now have 2 remotes that operate the locks and alarm, and one remote that just operates the locks (Usefull if for any reason you don't want to set the alarm)

As someone said this subject has been covered before, in fact I think I posted something similar on it.

Jeff O


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> Same as Uncle Norm, same setup, same sentiments exactly.
> 
> I think you have been poorly advised 'Runner. I don't know of anyone who received two remotes, and it's getting rarer with cars as well these days.
> [/i]
> ...


You should get a MH based on the Renault master. My new van had two remote/keys supplied.

Also it doesn't judder in revers, leak water all over the engine nor does it skip sideways every time a small bump has to be driven over.

It may be older but its still better in all respects bar the width.


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

oldun said:


> Zebedee said:
> 
> 
> > Same as Uncle Norm, same setup, same sentiments exactly.
> ...


Have to agree with oldun.
We got 2 remote keys with our 2004 Renault master.
We would go for Renault for our next MH.
We had a Ford and Fiat before this but Renault wins hands down.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

To be honest, its all a bit hit or miss with these remote fobs.

Some MH's will arrive with two remote fobs, two ignition keys and two habitation keys, others will turn up with same but one remote fob will be 'knackered' with buttons missing.

Others will turn up with only one remote, one ignition and two habitation.

The only consolation is that the ignition key will operate the central locking etc.

I have complained and waiting for response, it really is not good enough in my view.

Regards

Peter


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Quote from Oldun--Also it doesn't judder in revers, leak water all over the engine nor does it skip sideways every time a small bump has to be driven over. 

My X250 does not judder and I have not heard of a Ducato skipping sideways due to bumps, or maybe I am lucky.


----------



## 107925 (Oct 27, 2007)

My X250 doesn't judder, leak, skip, rattle or roll, and I wouldn't hesitate to buy another one.

Shaun


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Well said Rowley and Shaun!  

I can't wait to get back behind the wheel. I love driving mine!


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

rowley said:


> Quote from Oldun--Also it doesn't judder in revers, leak water all over the engine nor does it skip sideways every time a small bump has to be driven over.
> 
> My X250 does not judder and I have not heard of a Ducato skipping sideways due to bumps, or maybe I am lucky.


Of course the large majority of them behave perfectly but there is a significant minority that do have the problems stated - leaking water all over the engine and juddering in reverse. These are not the imaginings of a rival owner just hard facts.

When buying a new one you are not given the choice of a good one or a bad one.

Its does not give one too much confidence when some serious faults exist in a newly designed vehicle. its annoying when the manufacturers use us as their test engineers.

My old version Boxer had a much harder suspension than the Master and was far more sensitive to tyre pressure. The Master deals with poor road surfaces much better than the older version of the Boxer.

You can also get the semiautomatic gearbox on the smaller engine models. Paying for an engine upgrade to 3 litre and then for the sem automatic gearbox is a very expensive option. About three times as dear as with the Master.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Haven't we gone a bit off topic here- thopught it was about keys?

There's hundreds of threads available if you want to talk about x2/50 faults :wink: :lol:


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I went swimming last year in the sea with my remote key. Didn't do the battery any good or indeed the workings so I can only use it to start the engine and the all locks are open and shut with the Strike Back Fob. So far I have not submitted the StrikeBack Fob to the salt water test but it is on the cards for this years trip to France as is my watch, video camera and wallet. I shall of course post my findings on here when these tests are complete. 8) 
Edit....
Just realised I did test the Strike Back fob in salt water last year. After taking it apart and drying all the bits, it worked as good as old. Got home and a quick squirt of WD40 soon killed the rust. Am I clever or wot? 8)


----------



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

Shark said:


> My X250 doesn't judder, leak, skip, rattle or roll, and I wouldn't hesitate to buy another one.
> 
> Shaun


My X250 *does* judder and leak and I too wouldn't hesitate to buy another :wink:

I moved the Ducato off the driveway at the weekend and immediately jumped into a Renault to reverse it in to unload some stuff into the garage. No competition IMHO. The Renault was awfully heavy to steer and bland.

Anyway, keys... I too have one remote, one standard and one credit card type thing with the number on. I think thats the norm, but tend to think it very tight on the part of the manufacturer. I would much prefer two remote keys, but will not be spending out the money for it.

I can only assume any deviations are down to transfer from manufacturer, to converter, to dealer - things just get lost, mislaid or broken.


----------

